# Why no wine  making forum



## scotty (Dec 2, 2007)

Just whining
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Im sure that i'm not the only  wine maker

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine making/
>
>
>
>


----------



## richtee (Dec 2, 2007)

probably just the only one that'll admit it   ;{)


----------



## flash (Dec 2, 2007)

My neighbor is into it. Apple, pear and muscadine wines. Pretty good too.


----------



## rip (Dec 2, 2007)

My grandmother use to make muscadine wine, there is two or three people around town that make it. It sure is good! I don't know anything about it, but sounds like it would make for a good fourm.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

Could be because it's a SMOKING forum...............or at least it used to be!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 2, 2007)

Why make wine when you can get a great bottle of Boone's Farm for $3.99, vintage Sept '07?


----------



## rip (Dec 2, 2007)

Hell Scotty just post it under the BEER and ALE like you did here. Or make some with a smoke flavor.


----------



## monty (Dec 2, 2007)

Very good question, Scotty.

Many of our "Off Topic" forums have been created because of the interest that the participating SMF members have generated. Certainly beer has a place in smoking as does gardening.

If you can generate some interest in the subject and enough members are wiling to keep it alive then I am sure Jeff will create the winemaking forum.

That's one thing about "The Boss". He wants us to have a good time here as well as enjoy bringing the smoking art to new levels. So, if a member is into smoking and winemaking that member can enjoy the whole package and spend his time here and not divided between several forums.

So, in the words sung by Donny and Marie Osmond, "I'm leaving it all up to you!" as well as the other members of the SMF Family. Generate some interest and we'll carry the idea to Jeff. Of course I know he will be aware and watching.

Cheers, Chap!


----------



## monty (Dec 2, 2007)

My how the times have changed, Geoff!

When I was in college I was buying Boone's Farm for 99 cents! And occasionally for 89 cents on sale.

But that's not too bad. You figure it went up only a buck about every 12 years.

Been a long time since I had any and I think the time span will continue to grow!

Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

I make wine, it involves what ever juice I want to use (sand hill plum is my favorite)...a glass gallon jug, sugar, yeast and a large balloon. 
Talk about some powerful stuff.


----------



## flash (Dec 2, 2007)

Monty, you have not lived until you died one night drinking MD 20/20 and Thunderbird


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

Would you like a little cheese to go with that whine Scotty?


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

Ah Boones Farm Strawberry Hill I remember it well  - I think ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I rememeber it at 89 cents and collecting returnable soda bottles pay for it and to get it. Had to buy two bottles - one for us and one for the railroad track bumb that bought it for us!


----------



## scotty (Dec 2, 2007)

LOL LOL @#$#@


----------



## scotty (Dec 2, 2007)

I could add liquid smoke  yuck :(


----------



## rockyb (Dec 2, 2007)

I was just waiting for somebody to say that.


----------



## rockyb (Dec 2, 2007)

No you will not!


----------



## scotty (Dec 2, 2007)

We did that with thunderbird back in brooklyn..


----------



## scotty (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually you are correct. The proper thing to do would  be to remove all forums  not directly related to smoking food.

I believe that the  beer  forum should  be the first to go.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, to be honest with ya, i agree...........this place is so flooded with extra's that it's hard to figure out what to post where...
I navigate just fine for i have been here awhile, but i feel sorry for the noob's, it must be quite confusing!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This forum was started out as a meat smoking forum and a great place to learn just that!! Now it's a soup, joke,gardening, let's see who can rack up the most green dots and be king of the hill forum!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I know, i can leave anytime i want but i DON"T want to, i have started great relationships with some great people here and would never leave as long as their still here.
I still enjoy giving advice to noob's looking for direction, and enjoying good conversation with good friend's!!
My rant is over, alot of member's feel the same as i do but will not speak up so as not to ruffle feathers and i don't blame them.
I will now sit back and take my razzing as i'm sure i deserve it but when asked of my opinion, i will surely give it!!
BTW.............Did i say happy holiday's to all!!


----------



## scotty (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually the  many extra forums are what  bind folks together and form the  bonds that most of us enjoy.

I belong to a forum that is  strictly for  suzuki GS motorcycles   but the  many  other forums  keep folks  coming even when the talk is  not  motorcycles.

 The political and religious fanatics fighting and calling  names  for  months on end  has driven many away including myself.

  I have a  very small website for  motorcycles and  any interesting thing folks want to talk about.

 I have  given moderator power to about 6 people who swiftly deal with thing that ruin the friendly atmosphere. I dont worry about anyone with feathers lol lol

 ****, spam,  politics etc.


----------



## rockyb (Dec 2, 2007)

We came across this very same problem on another forum....GSResources....a motorcycle riders forum.  We have made a lot of friends, but there are those who spoiled it for others, at time. Then the good people (and the oldies who started the forum) started to drop off.  Now it is run by a bunch of newbies and argumentative folks who think their bikes are the only ones that should be on the road.

Don't get me ranting!!!!!!.....there, I have cooled down.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Anyway, I still go back to that forum now and then, and I like this forum very much, too.  I wouldn't want to see anyone mess it up. I am enjoying learning how to smoke meats, and I love the extra effort folks put in, including the "Off Topic" stuff.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 2, 2007)

No "razzing"  ..You won't get that from me.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

Nuff said!!


----------



## yummybbq (Jan 8, 2011)

scotty said:


> Just whining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try winemakingtalk.com if you want a wine forum website.


----------



## diesel (Jan 12, 2011)

I love a good wine.  I have a good friend that hangs out w/ me when I have the smoker going.  He brings a bottle of the week usually a good cab or merlot and a couple cigars.  So I don't see any reason that is shouldn't be here.  At least in the beer section.  Yes I can see where the forum could get confusing to a newbie.  But, getting familiar w/ this forum is a great way to learn.  Just my 2 cents.

Scotty,

My Grandfather makes wine all the time.  After looking at your picts I remember seeing this same setup at my Grandfather's house.  I think I may have to give it a try.


----------



## spoiledrotten (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm with you, Scotty! I love making my own wine. I would post some pics but I'm not allowed, yet. Not sure how many posts I have before they turn that on.


----------

